# Asshole "Papi"



## Jada (Apr 26, 2013)

So my one of my head lights died on my for a couple of days so since I'm off I'm like let me buy some new ones , last thing I need is to get a damn ticket. So I first YouTube how to remove the light since I'm didn't know how to and it's pretty much simple. Well I go to autozone and say to myself let me remove it first so boom I take out the first one , all I had to do was turn a white knob then pull the light and push on a clip and bam bulb is out. Second was a bitch! The damn coolant was in the way plus I need to remove two screws. I didn't have the damn tool.[-(

Well then a Spanish guy says"hey Papi u need help" I'm like I got this thanks. Well I didn't have it i was trying my best and I say probably he has smaller hands than me. Well I call him over and tell him hey can u help me just remove this damn bulb. He says" yea let me get my tool , it's out in min" I go buy the new bulbs and i said to him hey man while he was removing it I don't have cash on me but I got my card, I'll buy u what ever u want to eat, we'll he looks at me like cool. There was a subway ,McDonald's etc. mind u if I had cash I was only going to give him $5 !

Job was done, I tell him get in the car and ill treat u to what ever u want, he says I don't want food Papi I want money I'm out here tryin to get it Papi, I swear I just looked at him like this fking asshole! I told him "I told u clearly I don't have cash on me no damn ATM here so..... I just left his Papi ass! Had to rant8-l


----------



## JOMO (Apr 26, 2013)

Lol. Damn. I don't miss these fools in NY. Swear they have the biggest balls ever. Dominican cat?.


----------



## Jada (Apr 26, 2013)

No Puerto Rican


----------



## JOMO (Apr 26, 2013)

Jada said:


> No Puerto Rican



Lol, damn. That was my first guess but didnt want my other half taking this one.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2013)

Isn't Papi what the Spanish girls call you when you're blasting them in the ass?


----------



## Yaya (Apr 26, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Isn't Papi what the Spanish girls call you when you're blasting them in the ass?




Yes.... with daddy yankee (jahnkees) gasolina playing in the background


----------



## Yaya (Apr 26, 2013)

hello SI


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie Yaya. I enjoyed that song.


----------



## PFM (Apr 26, 2013)

Sounds like he wanted to suck your dick.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 26, 2013)

This is how I imagine the moment with all those 'Papi's' going around


----------



## Hardpr (Apr 26, 2013)

well being a pr myself that papi mfer did what you couldnt. rant over.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 26, 2013)

Seriously....what the fuck is going on in this thread :-?


----------



## PFM (Apr 26, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> Seriously....what the fuck is going on in this thread :-?



More tape please!


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 26, 2013)

you think hes an asshole? that's cause you haven't met the ones back in the island. ) im always trolling my own people. But seriously they gotta stop saying that papi shit. Why would you call another man daddy. WTF .Who in there right mind would think that calling someone " papi" is cool.


----------



## Jada (Apr 26, 2013)

PFM said:


> Sounds like he wanted to suck your dick.



Lmfao ) ) who knows! Fking Papi old man.


----------



## Mr P (Apr 26, 2013)

ffffppp!! hahaha!!  you guy's crack me up


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2013)

I dont know why your calling him a asshole he helped fix your car...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> you think hes an asshole? that's cause you haven't met the ones back in the island. ) im always trolling my own people. But seriously they gotta stop saying that papi shit. Why would you call another man daddy. WTF .Who in there right mind would think that calling someone " papi" is cool.



Red Sox fans. They call David Ortiz big Papi. Of course they are Red Sox fans which basically makes them the lowest form of life on earth.


----------



## Jada (Apr 26, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I dont know why your calling him a asshole he helped fix your car...



I'm thankful for his help but he is a asshole for giving me a dumb look after me telling him I don't have cash and he was telling me money Papi, he could have gotten a mcdonalds angus  full meal cookies and a ice-cream and that is well over 5$


----------



## Patriot1405 (Apr 26, 2013)

LMFAO!!!  Definitely one of the funniest threads I've read in awhile!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2013)

Jada said:


> I'm thankful for his help but he is a asshole for giving me a dumb look after me telling him I don't have cash and he was telling me money Papi, he could have gotten a mcdonalds angus  full meal cookies and a ice-cream and that is well over 5$



he wants that money not some shitty burger


----------



## JOMO (Apr 26, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> he wants that money not some shitty burger



Dude had tools and everything! Papi wanted cash money!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Dude had tools and everything! Papi wanted cash money!



lmao I could picture that shit bro hahaha...he was like burger fuck nooo papi I need cash money baby!!


----------



## JOMO (Apr 26, 2013)

This was Jada to Papi!


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 26, 2013)

Jada said:


> I'm thankful for his help but he is a asshole for giving me a dumb look after me telling him I don't have cash and he was telling me money Papi, he could have gotten a mcdonalds angus  full meal cookies and a ice-cream and that is well over 5$



Damn for that meal I would have fixed that shit!


----------



## losieloos (Apr 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poat6y9bkbk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2013)

losieloos said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poat6y9bkbk&feature=youtube_gdata_player



thats in new jersey lol..see what kinda fuck nuts I live around


----------



## Jada (Apr 26, 2013)

Lmfao Jomo!!!!! And losieloos !!! ) )


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 26, 2013)

losieloos said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poat6y9bkbk&feature=youtube_gdata_player



at 0:34﻿ is what he probably wanted jada to do to him.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 27, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm not gonna lie Yaya. I enjoyed that song.



i think you'll like this better.

http://youtu.be/jHsgnM2cwiI

http://youtu.be/OMZQBT64nuk


----------

